# Faux Wall



## Qualitypainting812 (Jan 29, 2014)

Did this when we painted the Holiday Inn in Effingham Illinois. This was our first time doing anything like this but I enjoyed being involved in it.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks good. What product did you use?


----------



## Qualitypainting812 (Jan 29, 2014)

it was faux expressions from sw and another metallic paint from there as well. i dont remember what all it was. The hotel picked it up and had it delivered. We just put it on lol.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know why, but it looks like it has a raised texture to it in the photo. Looks good, good job. Almost impossible to touch -up...


----------



## Qualitypainting812 (Jan 29, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> I don't know why, but it looks like it has a raised texture to it in the photo. Looks good, good job. Almost impossible to touch -up...


that stuff was crazy. It had a marshmellow like consistency and tacked in 15 mins to the point you couldnt work with it anymore. when we rolled it on we did 4 ft sectionsand then drug a drywall brush through it.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Qualitypainting812 said:


> that stuff was crazy. It had a marshmellow like consistency and tacked in 15 mins to the point you couldnt work with it anymore. when we rolled it on we did 4 ft sectionsand then drug a drywall brush through it.


Ahhh, interesting. I just posted something in another thread hoping you could give some insight as to how this product actually performed.

So, did one person apply and one drag through with the brush?? Tacked up in 15 mins., it figures, good old SW.faux.

Did you try adding an extender? Is this going to be behind a desk?, because I am not kidding, almost impossible to touch up.


----------



## Qualitypainting812 (Jan 29, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Ahhh, interesting. I just posted something in another thread hoping you could give some insight as to how this product actually performed.
> 
> So, did one person apply and one drag through with the brush?? Tacked up in 15 mins., it figures, good old SW.faux.
> 
> Did you try adding an extender? Is this going to be behind a desk?, because I am not kidding, almost impossible to touch up.


yes, I cut the tight spots and rolled it on and my father came behind be a brushed it. we didnt add anything to it it was quite a small wall and we actually did the entire wall in about 30 mins. It was behind the front desk there. and they took up alot of the space with a holiday inn sign.


----------



## Qualitypainting812 (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Holiday_Inn_Effingham-Effingham_Illinois.html
Here is one of the rooms from there. Its hard to tell anything about the paint because of how dark it is. the accent wall is a dark grey and the main color was a medium tan. we painted all the rooms here as well as the main lobby's


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Qualitypainting812 said:


> yes, I cut the tight spots and rolled it on and my father came behind be a brushed it. we didnt add anything to it it was quite a small wall and we actually did the entire wall in about 30 mins. It was behind the front desk there. and they took up alot of the space with a holiday inn sign.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Qualitypainting812 (Jan 29, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Good to know, thanks.


Your very welcome


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

been cheaper, faster, easier to just put real wall paper instead of painting it to LOOK like wall paper


----------



## Qualitypainting812 (Jan 29, 2014)

chrisn said:


> been cheaper, faster, easier to just put real wall paper instead of painting it to LOOK like wall paper


Lol. Exactly what we tried to tell them


----------



## andy1015 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have to use this product on monday to paint a 6x8 powder room…I'm scurrrd


----------



## Qualitypainting812 (Jan 29, 2014)

andy1015 said:


> I have to use this product on monday to paint a 6x8 powder room…I'm scurrrd


It's fairly simple. I'd recommend more than one person though just to be safe.


----------

